# Pour vous, la STAR du Forum ?



## potala (11 Août 2004)

Inscrit et naviguant depuis quelques semaines sur ce forum, je lance un grand sondage :
Selon vous, qui est la colonne vertébrale, l'élu, l'incontournable, bref la Star du forum ?

Pour moi, ça commence par super et ça se termine par moquette.

Mais bon je connais pas encore tout le monde


----------



## Tiobiloute (11 Août 2004)

y'a aussi Mackie qui est star (mais pour s'en prendre plein la gueule   )


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2004)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> y'a aussi Mackie qui est star (mais pour s'en prendre plein la gueule   )



tu veux mourir jeune toi  :mouais:


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

Oulà oulà, voilà un thread qui risque de faire des jaloux   ... si tu veux mon avis, c'est un terrain glissant...     

Et  pour répondre à ta question, je ne pense pas qu'il existe "une star" sur les Forums. Chaque  membre, par sa personnalité, contribue à sa façon à faire briller les forums MacG... ce sont les échanges qui font briller chacun des membres à tour de rôle... donc voilà, moi j'apprécie chaque membre pour leurs différences  :love:  :love:


----------



## Yip (11 Août 2004)

Super est super, mais thebig est thebig....  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (11 Août 2004)

Moi je suis de l'avis de Yip.
Même s'il n'y a pas UNE seul star sur le forum, celle qui aurait le plus la côte s'il y avait un vote serait certainement TheBIG.


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Super est super, mais thebig est thebig....  :love:



Oui... et DocEvil est...   ... Evil...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Oui... et DocEvil est...   ... Evil...



DocEvil, il est comme tout le monde : il vote pour thebig et il pense que c'est un sujet dangereux pour l'ambiance des lieux...


----------



## Tiobiloute (11 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux mourir jeune toi  :mouais:



Ben à ce qu'il parait à une AES tu étais assez arrangé  :rateau:


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil pense que c'est un sujet dangereux pour l'ambiance des lieux...



D'accord avec toi Doc  ! (Enfin non, c'est toi qui est d'accord avec moi  )


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Y a pas vraiment de star, mais plutôt des habitués  et une bonne humeur, une bonne ambiance, ça fait toujours plaisir de se connecter le soir quand on rentre chez soi, siroter un verre devant le Mac en chattant avec ses potes :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas vraiment de star, mais plutôt des habitués  et une bonne humeur, une bonne ambiance, ça fait toujours plaisir de se connecter le soir quand on rentre chez soi, siroter un verre devant le Mac en chattant avec ses potes :love:



D'accord avec toi  ... (enfin non, c'est toi qui est d'accord avec moi  ) ...      :love:


----------



## Macounette (11 Août 2004)

Pour moi, la star du forum, c'est... le forum tout entier ... tout simplement. 

Le forum, ce groupement de personnalités tellement hétérogènes, qui forme quand même, un tout cohérent et... vivant :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

oué :love:

Keskon serait sans le Doc, sans Popol, sans Alèm, sans Super, sans Sonny (même si là parfois... hum  mais bon  y a tjrs le bon et le moins bon ), sans Bassou, sans Mackie, bref, sans toutes les stars du bar :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, la star du forum, c'est... le forum tout entier ... tout simplement.
> 
> Le forum, ce groupement de personnalités tellement hétérogènes, qui forme quand même, un tout cohérent et... vivant :love:



D'accord avec toi  ... (enfin non, c'est toi qui est d'accord avec moi   ) ...        :love:  :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (11 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> oué :love:
> 
> Keskon serait sans le Doc, sans Popol, sans Alèm, sans Super, sans Sonny (même si là parfois... hum  mais bon  y a tjrs le bon et le moins bon ), sans Bassou, sans Mackie, bref, sans toutes les stars du bar :love: :love: :love:



Et les NEWBIES alors !     :mouais:  :rateau:  :rateau:     :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Et les NEWBIES alors !     :mouais:  :rateau:  :rateau:     :love:


 Disons que l'on acquiert une réputation que l'on se construit au fil du temps, c pas au bout de 300 posts que l'on voit la personnalité de quelqu'un...  c'est aussi à travers d'autres forums, pas rien que le bar, même si c'est là que l'ambiance traine 

Faut apprendre à connaitre les nouveaux aussi, mais c'est l'ensemble de tous les membres qui forment la communauté MacGé toute façon :love:


----------



## Eric Blair (12 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Disons que l'on acquiert une réputation que l'on se construit au fil du temps, c pas au bout de 300 posts que l'on voit la personnalité de quelqu'un...  c'est aussi à travers d'autres forums, pas rien que le bar, même si c'est là que l'ambiance traine
> 
> Faut apprendre à connaitre les nouveaux aussi, mais c'est l'ensemble de tous les membres qui forment la communauté MacGé toute façon :love:



Ben moi qui croyait que la valeur n'attendait pas le nombre de boules disco...       :love:  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

Mais on adore les nioubs aussi :love: faut pas croire! :love:

Suffit de participer  :love:


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

potala a dit:
			
		

> Inscrit et naviguant depuis quelques semaines sur ce forum, je lance un grand sondage :
> Selon vous, qui est la colonne vertébrale, l'élu, l'incontournable, bref la Star du forum ?
> 
> Pour moi, ça commence par super et ça se termine par moquette.
> ...



7 posts au compteur et les conneries commencent. Ca promet.


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux mourir jeune toi  :mouais:



Mais ne discute pas mackie : le ban, direct. Il est temps de recadrer un peu les nioubs et de leur rappeller quelques règles élémentaires de respect envers non seulement les verts, mais de plus anciens, c'est tout.

regarde : 


			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mais on adore les nioubs aussi :love: faut pas croire! :love:
> 
> Suffit de participer  :love:



Enregistrée en Avril 2004 : "on adore les nioubs"... Le fait qu'elle soit belge n'explique pas tout...


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le fait qu'elle soit belge n'explique pas tout...



A bon ?


----------



## Eric Blair (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Enregistrée en Avril 2004 : "on adore les nioubs"... Le fait qu'elle soit belge n'explique pas tout...


----------



## Eric Blair (12 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> A bon ?



Je savais que ce thread allait mal tourner...       :modo:


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que ce thread allait mal tourner...       :modo:



C'est encore les belges qui foutent le boxons.


----------



## Eric Blair (12 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore les belges qui foutent le boxons.



Comme toujours LoL   ! Enfin, je crois que les suisses vous battent ...  ... Ok, je sors...   :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore les belges qui foutent le boxons.



Forcément : en France les maisons closes sont fermées depuis belle lurette, alors Sarko a dit : "pas de boxon"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Forcément : en France les maisons closes sont fermées depuis belle lurette, alors Sarko a dit : "pas de boxon"



 

Luc: la Marthe Richard des forums


----------



## Eric Blair (12 Août 2004)

:love:


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mais on adore les nioubs aussi :love: faut pas croire! :love:




Il vaut mieux, sinon, ça va être Sunset boulevard. Je vois déjà une cohorte de Gloria Swanson défiler sous leur voilette.


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Luc: la Marthe Richard des forums



Veux-tu bien t'occuper de ton pseudo, lemmy


----------



## Eric Blair (12 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il vaut mieux, sinon, ça va être Sunset boulevard. Je vois déjà une cohorte de Gloria Swanson défiler sous leur voilette.



Arrêter de me faire rire, il faut que j'aille me coucher ! LoL     :sleep:


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

Eric Blair a dit:
			
		

> Arrêter de me faire rire, il faut que j'aille me coucher ! LoL     :sleep:



Pourquoi ? à cause du fil "faut-il coucher pour réussir sur Macgé" ? Tu as trouvé la réponse ?


----------



## Bassman (12 Août 2004)

Y zont rien compris la Souperstar ici c'est moi    

Et heureusement que j'suis modeste en plus   

Je reviens j'vais tremper mes chevilles dans de l'eau glacée


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Y zont rien compris la Souperstar ici c'est moi
> 
> Et heureusement que j'suis modeste en plus
> 
> Je reviens j'vais tremper mes chevilles dans de l'eau glacée



T'as confondu là : c'est la valstar qu'on met dans l'eau glacée, pas la superstar


----------



## Marcant (12 Août 2004)

The MacGéneration star iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis :
:love: CHAGREGEL :love:​
Et je suis son grand fan... :rateau:


----------



## bebert (12 Août 2004)

potala a dit:
			
		

> Inscrit et naviguant depuis quelques semaines sur ce forum, je lance un grand sondage :
> Selon vous, qui est la colonne vertébrale, l'élu, l'incontournable, bref la Star du forum ?
> 
> Pour moi, ça commence par super et ça se termine par moquette.
> ...



Potala, c'est toi la star des stars parce que les plus grands sont venus poster illico dans ton thread !  :love:


----------



## cl97 (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais ne discute pas mackie : le ban, direct. Il est temps de recadrer un peu les nioubs et de leur rappeller quelques règles élémentaires de respect envers non seulement les verts, mais de plus anciens, c'est tout.



La vraie question est de savoir si on peut être la star du forum et admin en même temps...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> The MacGéneration star iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis :
> :love: CHAGREGEL :love:​
> Et je suis son grand fan... :rateau:



Ah c'est toi!

 :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Août 2004)

De toute façon, la seule superstar pour le moment, c'est Grug2 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais ne discute pas mackie : le ban, direct. Il est temps de recadrer un peu les nioubs et de leur rappeller quelques règles élémentaires de respect envers non seulement les verts, mais de plus anciens, c'est tout.
> 
> regarde :
> 
> ...


Mouarf !    MDR


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

Cette année, lourde concurrence pour les perséides : les MacGéides, la semaine des étoiles filantes sur le bar.


----------



## woulf (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Y zont rien compris la Souperstar ici c'est moi
> 
> Et heureusement que j'suis modeste en plus
> 
> Je reviens j'vais tremper mes chevilles dans de l'eau glacée



Non, non, toi tu es autoproclamé le plus beau 

Mais ZE superstar, faut quand même avouer que c'est notre vieux débris à nous qu'on a, le clodo le plys hype de Belgique, l'homme au Rav4 et aux tongs bigarrées... tout le monde l'aura reconnu


----------



## bebert (12 Août 2004)

Vindjuu !!! Le défilé des stars continue, avec un admin en prime ! C'est la cerise sur le gâteau ! :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (12 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> un tout cohérent


Ah ces nioubs, qu'est-ce qu'ils disent comme bêtises


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah ces nioubs, qu'est-ce qu'ils disent comme bêtises


 C'est un mimétisme naturel : ils voient comment font les vieux squatters du bar et ils les imitent.


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _*C'est pas gentil pour moi* ce que tu dis là, Bébert : j'avais pas encore posté dans ce tradada !_
> 
> :rateau:


 ben, c'est fait !


----------



## macinside (12 Août 2004)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> La vraie question est de savoir si on peut être la star du forum et admin en même temps...




c'est tout a fait possible, _Now introduce the admin star system_  :rateau:


----------



## Marcant (12 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est toi!



Un peu de précision !


----------



## Lio70 (12 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Mais on adore les nioubs aussi :love: faut pas croire! :love:
> 
> Suffit de participer  :love:


L'Amok n'a pas tout à fait tort. T'es un peu gonflée de sortir ça. Allez, un effort, une p'tite grenadine à la place de la Kriek de temps en temps. Droguée, va!


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

Marcant a dit:
			
		

> The MacGéneration star iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis :
> 
> CHAGREGEL
> 
> Et je suis son grand fan..



Le jeune chagregel est un branleur qui fait des bulles avec sa paille lorsqu'il boit du diabolo menthe. La logique serait qu'il épouse iMax pour avoir la même nationalité que notre célèbre squonce motorisé.


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> L'Amok n'a pas tout à fait tort.



l'Amok a même tout à fait raison, toujours.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> l'Amok a même tout à fait raison, toujours.



Même quand il a tort...     

J'ai bon?  :love:


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _*C'est pas gentil pour moi* ce que tu dis là, Bébert : j'avais pas encore posté dans ce tradada !_
> 
> :rateau:


 J'en profite pour ajouter un poil (Aïe) de ma discrétion naturelle.


----------



## superfoguette (12 Août 2004)

Vous racontez tous n'importe quoi. La seule star ici c'est supermoquette!

:love:


----------



## Marcant (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le jeune chagregel est un branleur qui fait des bulles avec sa paille lorsqu'il boit du diabolo menthe



Chagregel boit des softs drinks ??? oula faut que je vois ça de plus près !


----------



## cl97 (12 Août 2004)

mais à quoi ça sert dans la vie de tous les jours d'être une star dans les forums ? Mackie, on t'arrête dans la rue pour signer des autographes ?


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Vindjuu !!! Le défilé des stars continue, avec un admin en prime ! C'est la cerise sur le gâteau ! :rateau:



Non, la cerise sur le gateau c'est un admin qui cite l'Amok. Vous etes trop gatés, c'est évident.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2004)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> mais à quoi ça sert dans la vie de tous les jours d'être une star dans les forums ? Mackie, on t'arrête dans la rue pour signer des autographes ?



Mackie, on l'arrête pour le ramener chez lui...  :casse:


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le jeune chagregel est un branleur qui fait des bulles avec sa paille lorsqu'il boit du diabolo menthe. La logique serait qu'il épouse iMax pour avoir la même nationalité que notre célèbre squonce motorisé.


    PTDR   
Finalement je crois que ça va être dur de départager Sa Splendeur l'Amok de Thebig.


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2004)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> mais à quoi ça sert dans la vie de tous les jours d'être une star dans les forums ? Mackie, on t'arrête dans la rue pour signer des autographes ?



Je ne sais pas si on l'arrête pour signer des autographes par contre ça lui a ouvert de nouveau horizon mais comme il est timide, on va devoir attendre qu'il ai bu à l'AEC pour qu'il nous en parle.


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> mais à quoi ça sert dans la vie de tous les jours d'être une star dans les forums ? Mackie, on t'arrête dans la rue pour signer des autographes ?



Disons que pour l'instant c'est lui qui arrete les gens dans la rue pour leur proposer des autographes, (sur reproduction -au choix- de lui en compagnie de saint Nicolas se faisant cuire un oeuf sur le chemin de St Jacques ou soignant les hémoroïdës d'un lépreux) mais il ne desespère pas d'inverser la tendance !


----------



## Marcant (12 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> PTDR
> Finalement je crois que ça va être dur de départager Sa Splendeur l'Amok de Thebig


Pour la médaille d'argent car chagregel a déjà l'or !!! eh il faut mettre en place un sondage avec le nom de toutes les personnes citées...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> en compagnie de saint Nicolas se faisant cuire un oeuf sur le chemin de St Jacques ou soignant les hémoroïdës d'un lépreux



Arrête, c'est trop !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> mais à quoi ça sert dans la vie de tous les jours d'être une star dans les forums ?



Perso, ça fait rire mes potes (ce qui est déjà beaucoup) et ça flatte mon égo, qui est, comme chacun sait, monstueusement démesuré...
Pour ce qui est des autographes, on ne m'arrête pas encore dans la rue (je n'y vais jamais, c'est trop snob), mais les demandes arrivent peu à peu sur le net.


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> PTDR
> Finalement je crois que ça va être dur de départager Sa Splendeur l'Amok de Thebig.




Ca vire au concours de l'Eurovision.




			
				marcant a dit:
			
		

> Pour la médaille d'argent car chagregel a déjà l'or



Attends, je cherche le bouton de ban définitif.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Attends, je cherche le bouton de ban définitif.



Tu me déçois. D'ordinaire, l'Amok ne cherche pas, il trouve...
_O tempora ! O mores !_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _De tenaces collectionneurs japonais (c'est dire) sont sur l' coup pour obtenir à tout prix ce néo-Graal de l'Ere Numérique._



Ouais, ben les collectionneurs japonais, s'ils y tiennent absolument à leur néo-graal de l'ère numérique, ils auraient tout intérêt à aller le réclamer fissa auprès du service de collecte des ordures ménagères de la communauté des communes du canton d'Orthez.


----------



## Bassman (12 Août 2004)

Briseur de reves Doc


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca vire au concours de l'Eurovision.


 Je dirais plutôt Cannes années 60 parce qu'ici aussi il y a des starlettes.

 PS. Pour ceux qui trouveraient (peut-être n'auraient-ils pas tort  qu'avec l'eurovision, on tombe bien bas, pensez que d'aucuns auraient pu causer de Star Academie et là, on glissait aux abysses ). On pourrait aussi lancer le concours de Miss bar (celui qui a dit dans le forum photo sera crucifié par alèm, alan, petit scarabée et les autres pour cause de lèse-baryté Ceci dit, jpmiss y sévit malgré un pseudo prédestiné)


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

_Je viens de voir avec stupéfaction qu'un Suisse roulant dans la voiture de Big Jim a plus de points disco que ma majesté. Au delà de la faute de goût évidente (mais vu le ramassis d'atrophiés du bulbe qui trainent ici plus rien ne me choque) c'est un crime de lèse évident.

Voici donc mes conditions.

A partir de 15 : 00 GMT, et dans une logique que nul ne contestera, un membre sera bani toutes les demi-heures jusqu'à réparation de l'affront. Les suisses seront les premiers à passer a la trappe, suivis des Belges. Une fois ce vivier épuisé, le hasard seul guidera mes clics. Evidemment, ceux qui me distribuent des points verts seront exclus du chatiment.

Le ban sera de 740 jours ouvrés, avec recherche d'IP et destruction systématique des pseudos satellites.

Inutile de venir pleurer. Le premier qui l'ouvre ira rôtir pour l'éternité dans les forums macbidouille._


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2004)

Damned, on est mal. 

Votre majesté, je pourrais vous gratifier de points disco qu'à mon retour du boulot (avant 23H00 j'espère ) soyez indulgent envers un Belge intermittent.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2004)

Amok Akbar


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca vire au concours de l'Eurovision.
> Attends, je cherche le bouton de ban définitif.



Je propose pour vérifier le self contrôle et l'organe des candidats se prévalant d'avoir déjà une médaille un avant goût du châtiment de l'i'pod.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Damned, on est mal.
> 
> Votre majesté, je pourrais vous gratifier de points disco qu'à mon retour du boulot (avant 23H00 j'espère ) soyez indulgent envers un Belge intermittent.



Modérator a failli mais il reste un espoir ! Attention dans la manipulation de la cryptomite cher ami (le bonnet en laine pourrait en souffrir!) !


PS: En ce qui me concerne j'ai de la marge


----------



## KARL40 (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Voici donc mes conditions._
> 
> _A partir de 15 : 00 GMT, et dans une logique que nul ne contestera, un membre sera bani toutes les demi-heures jusqu'à réparation de l'affront. Les suisses seront les premiers à passer a la trappe, suivis des Belges. Une fois ce vivier épuisé, le hasard seul guidera mes clics. Evidemment, ceux qui me distribuent des points verts seront exclus du chatiment._
> 
> ...


  Excellent


----------



## naas (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Inutile de venir pleurer. Le premier qui l'ouvre ira rôtir pour l'éternité dans les forums macbidouille._


     nanh pas çaaaaaaaaa s'il te plait tout mais pas ça   :love:  :love:  :love: (enfin tout pas, ...pas l'ipod non plus  :rateau:   )


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Août 2004)

Il manque plus qu'un petit sondage pour connaitre la vraie superstar de Macgé  (à quand les sondages payant  )
Si pour vous la superstar est.... Taper 1...
Bon OK, je sors


----------



## bengilli (12 Août 2004)

Si actuellement plusieurs membres sont particulièrement sous les feux de la rampe, n'oubliez pas que le jeu n'est pas achevé et que les derniers statuts disco n'ont pas encore été découverts  C'est pas le tout de picoler du champagne à l'oeil et de mettre la dernière main à nos soirées privés sur Ibiza pour être dans le gotta


----------



## macinside (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Je viens de voir avec stupéfaction qu'un Suisse roulant dans la voiture de Big Jim a plus de points disco que ma majesté. Au delà de la faute de goût évidente (mais vu le ramassis d'atrophiés du bulbe qui trainent ici plus rien ne me choque) c'est un crime de lèse évident.
> 
> Voici donc mes conditions.
> 
> ...




mon armure verte me protêge   :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (12 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Si actuellement plusieurs membres sont particulièrement sous les feux de la rampe, n'oubliez pas que le jeu n'est pas achevé et que les derniers statuts disco n'ont pas encore été découverts  C'est pas le tout de picoler du champagne à l'oeil et de mettre la dernière main à nos soirées privés sur Ibiza pour être dans le gotta



Ouais ben j'y bosse chef, j'y bosse.

Me faudrait un peu plus de credit


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

9 d'entre-vous, probablement les plus malins, ne sentiront pas le vent du couperet. Mais cela ne suffit pas. l'échéance approche et il n'y aura pas de repport.


----------



## Bassman (12 Août 2004)

Euh... Amok j'ai payé la Dibe et la Gamelle tu l'oublies pas ???


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Amok j'ai payé la Dibe et la Gamelle tu l'oublies pas ???



Exact. Il est vrai que le : "probablement les plus malins" pouvait en faire douter. Rectification, donc : probablement les moins idiots.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Exact. Il est vrai que le : "probablement les plus malins" pouvait en faire douter. Rectification, donc : probablement les moins idiots.



L'optimisme augmente avec les points disco,  regarde le sourire lumineux de Bassman !


----------



## Bassman (12 Août 2004)

Sache petit que j'ai toujours l'haleine fraiche, c'est juste que les autres savent pas l'apprecier des fois


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mon armure verte me protêge   :rateau:


 Les stégosaures aussi disaient ça


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Sache petit que j'ai toujours l'haleine fraiche, c'est juste que les autres savent pas l'apprecier des fois



"petit" ! ! ! !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "petit" ! ! ! !



C'est vrai que ce n'est pas vraiment approprié(e)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'est juste que les autres savent pas l'apprecier des fois



Tu voulais sans doute dire : "du foie".


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais sans doute dire : "du foie".



Tout est dans l'"e" en fait comme dirait l'Amok !


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

Nous constatons avec tristesse que vous avez pris nos propos à la légère...

Donc. Amstramgramn pique et pique et collégram.... le décompte affreux est engagé. Dites au revoir a vos amis hélvètes....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dites au revoir a vos amis hélvètes....



Je n'ai pas d'amis helvètes, Ta Majesté, Pupuce. Par contre, pitié pour les Belges !


----------



## bengilli (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> "petit" ! ! ! !



Il est grand le mystere du petit


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Il est grand le mystere du petit



Note, à un message près, c'était le mystère de la foie !


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

Ce fut très rapide : il n'a pas souffert.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Note, à un message près, c'était le mystère de la foie !



Non de la foi,    enfin presque mais la foie c'est mieux


----------



## spyan (12 Août 2004)

Je ne veux pas me vanter mais je crois sincèrement que c'est moi !!!    




>> La Modestie c'est l' orgueil des Timides <<  

  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Non de la foi !


 Sans foie ni l'oie : ce n'est pas le sud-ouest


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Sans foie ni l'oie : ce n'est pas le sud-ouest



La prochaine il faudra donc bien penser à l'"e"   sauf à vouloir être considérés comme des êtres sans foi, ni loi !


----------



## naas (12 Août 2004)




----------



## macinside (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous constatons avec tristesse que vous avez pris nos propos à la légère...
> 
> Donc. Amstramgramn pique et pique et collégram.... le décompte affreux est engagé. Dites au revoir a vos amis hélvètes....




avant de bannir les suisses, tu peu m'expliquer le titre de cette page qui t'appatient ?


----------



## bengilli (12 Août 2004)

Il est d'ailleurs temps de faire une récap :


Score négatif : [...] est refusé par le videur
Entre 0 et 25 points disco : [...] peut rentrer, mais pas en tennis
Entre 26 et 50 points disco : [...] connait la s½ur du cousin du DJ
Entre 51 et 100 points disco : [...] attend tout seul sur la banquette
Entre 101 et 150 points disco : [...] s'approche du bar et commande un Gini
Entre 151 et 200 points disco : [...] invite les filles à danser sur le dance floor
Entre 201 et 300 points disco : [...] fait sensation dans la cage du gogo
Entre 301 et 500 points disco : [...] est un habitué qui fait la bise au DJ
Entre 501 et 750 points disco : [...] ne paye plus sa bouteille de Champ'
Entre 751 et 1000 points disco : [...] est dans le carré VIP de MacGeneration
Entre 1001 et 1250 points disco : [...] organise des soirées VIP MacGeneration
Entre 1251 et 1500 points disco : [...] représente MacGeneration à Ibiza
*Non encore découvert*
*Non encore découvert*
*Non encore découvert*
*Non encore découvert*


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine il faudra donc bien penser à l'"e"   sauf à vouloir être considérés comme des êtres sans foi, ni loi !


 Manque plus que Perec, on a déjà "la disparition" non seulement de l'e mais aussi des suisseeeeuuuus


----------



## bengilli (12 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Note, à un message près, c'était le mystère de la foie !



Note qu'en matière de petit tu doit être incollable


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> avant de bannir les suisses, tu peu m'expliquer le titre de cette page qui t'appatient ?



Ah ! Si on commence alors...On peut noter celle-ci aussi  Mackie on ne parle pas comme ça à son père :mouais: 

PS: Mackie l'X c'est important à la fin de peu aussi, demande à Microsoft...et...


----------



## bengilli (12 Août 2004)

Quand je regarde les dernières créditations en points disco du compte d'Amok je me dis que vous êtes une belle bande de foi*e*s jaunes 

On les vois les tafioles


----------



## spyan (12 Août 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> >> La Modestie c'est l' orgueil des Timides <<
> 
> :rateau:  :rateau:



C'est fort ca non??    aurevoir chers amis Helvètes, vous allez nous manquer, là vous l' avait dans l' foie


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut très rapide : il n'a pas souffert.



Bengilli, Votre Sainteté rougeoyante aux pouvoirs discobouliques, une extrême-onction pour le jeune trépassé ?


----------



## bengilli (12 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bengilli, Votre Sainteté rougeoyante aux pouvoirs discobouliques, une extrême-onction pour le jeune trépassé ?



C'est en cours... il est en train de subir la controverse de Valladolid avec DocEvil dans le rôle de l'inquisiteur


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Quand je regarde les dernières créditations en points disco du compte d'Amok je me dis que vous êtes une belle bande de foi*e*s jaunes
> 
> On les vois les tafioles



T'as vu ?! Enorme ! 

Bon, je me relache et pendant ce temps là il y a un Suisse qui doit penser que j'ai oublié. Allez Hop.



(Grouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkk Grouiiiiiiiiiiiikkkkkkkkkkk)

Clic, clic, Tchac.

Voilà, et de deux.


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> C'est en cours... il est en train de subir la controverse de Valladolid avec DocEvil dans le rôle de l'inquisiteur



Il était a un doigt de tout avouer!!!!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> C'est en cours... il est en train de subir la controverse de Valladolid avec DocEvil dans le rôle de l'inquisiteur



Horribile visu !


----------



## Bassman (12 Août 2004)

En fait Amok vient juste de contracter un complexe d'inferiorité non ??? Il a la barre verte toute petite alors qu'on en a une grosse


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En fait Amok vient juste de contracter un complexe d'inferiorité non ??? Il a la barre verte toute petite alors qu'on en a une grosse



C'est pas une question de taille, mais d'usure. La mienne, je l'utilise !


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En fait Amok vient juste de contracter un complexe d'inferiorité non ??? Il a la barre verte toute petite alors qu'on en a une grosse


 Je crois que tu as gagné un supplice de l'iPod toi  (je me verrais bien dans le rôle de l'âme damnée )


----------



## Bassman (12 Août 2004)

Voui mais fait le a bon escient quand même (non Bon-Escient n'est pas une commune du Var)

Et qui te dit qu'on s'en sert pas nous non plus


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Où sont passés les copeaux, alors ?


 arrgh qu'as-tu dit malheureux. J'entends déjà la réponse de Global d'ici


 "dans ton copyright" :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Où sont passés les copeaux, alors ?



Roberto si Pépita entendait ça !


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Où sont passés les copeaux, alors ?




cessons là, ca va encore degenerer!


----------



## quetzalk (12 Août 2004)

pt'ain...  énervéééééé, je viens de me taper 8 pages de lecture sur un écran pourri de pc du boulot pour ne même pas avoir LA réponse à la question à peine qualifiable d'un nioubie venu d'on ne sait ou !!!
tas de floudeurs va !
je ne vois là que roulements de mécaniques, esquives helvètes où le neutrisme le dispute à la lacheté devant la moquerie (écrivez cette expression comme vous voulez...), rodomontades dignes des derniers plagistes de Saint-Cyprien, fanfaronnades de parisiens rougis au soleil du Lubeuron (il faut dire comme ça hein ?), modératades surcuites au soleil d'Ibiza et administratades de Carnaval.

Bel exemple pour la communauté.

Un nioubie s'égare, titube, chancelle, se fourvoie en passation, et personne ne l'aide, chacun vient se frapper la cuirasse de fierté sans même prendre en compte la souffrance cachée exprimée par une question d'une telle naïveté qu'elle en est agressive.

Si la foudre doit s'abattre, que ce soit donc sur lui, un exemple n'a jamais fait de mal à un peuple...

Nan mais.

PS : on peut même pas mettre des smileys sur ce truc en plastique gris donc à vous de choisir comment vous interprétez ça... ;-)


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> cessons là, ca va encore degenerer!


 trop tard


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Les copeaux ?
Ils veulent nous les mettre dans les tonneaux mon cher monsieur ! 
Des siècles de tradition vinicole et de savoir faire foutu en l'air par le marketing ! 
Honte à ceux qui ont autorisé çà !
Et vive le bon vin ! 

Non mais.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Les copeaux ?
> Ils veulent nous les mettre dans les tonneaux mon cher monsieur !
> Des siècles de tradition vinicole et de savoir faire foutu en l'air par le marketing !
> Honte à ceux qui ont autorisé çà !
> ...



Mackie est majeur, soit ! Ce n'est tout de même pas une raison pour le laisser mariner ainsi ! 
 Comment ça il n'y a plus rien dans le tonneau ?!   :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> pt'ain... énervéééééé, je viens de me taper 8 pages de lecture sur un écran pourri de pc du boulot pour ne même pas avoir LA réponse à la question à peine qualifiable d'un nioubie venu d'on ne sait ou !!!
> tas de floudeurs va !
> je ne vois là que roulements de mécaniques, esquives helvètes où le neutrisme le dispute à la lacheté devant la moquerie (écrivez cette expression comme vous voulez...), rodomontades dignes des derniers plagistes de Saint-Cyprien, fanfaronnades de parisiens rougis au soleil du Lubeuron (il faut dire comme ça hein ?), modératades surcuites au soleil d'Ibiza et administratades de Carnaval.
> 
> ...


 t'as bouffé quoi à midi ?


----------



## quetzalk (12 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> t'as bouffé quoi à midi ?



chais pas... chais pus, chuis en vacances demain ça doit venir de là (burp)...?


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> t'as bouffé quoi à midi ?


 Nouvelles mesures pour rassurer les patients en milieu hospitalier : le personnel médical doit s'administrer devant lui le même traitement pour lui prouver qu'il est sans danger.

_grand jeu organisé par Néphou : toi aussi rend aux sujets de la phrases précédentes leurs verbes et compléments_


----------



## Dark Templar (12 Août 2004)

Euh... c'est quoi le supplice de l'iPod ? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

potala a dit:
			
		

> Inscrit et naviguant depuis quelques semaines sur ce forum, je lance un grand sondage :
> Selon vous, qui est la colonne vertébrale, l'élu, l'incontournable, bref la Star du forum ?
> 
> Pour moi, ça commence par super et ça se termine par moquette.
> ...



putain mais ou suis-je?  :love: 

j'ai jamais fais un thread constructif (n'y un post d'ailleurs) dans ce bar et on me propulse 2ème des boules, allez comprendre


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Euh... c'est quoi le supplice de l'iPod ? :mouais:


 Maître ??? vous lui expliquez ou je peux faire la démo ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelles mesures pour rassurer les patients en milieu hospitalier : le personnel médical doit s'admisitrer devant lui le même traitement pour lui prouver qu'il est sans danger.


 Parti comme c'est, c'est pas prouvé d'avance. 



			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _grand jeu organisé par Néphou : toi aussi rend aux sujets de la phrases précédentes leurs verbes et compléments_


 Et, préliminairement, rends aux mots des phrases précédentes les lettres qui leur appartiennent et qui ont été négligemment égarées. Tu peux gagner un 6-pack de valstar en litres. Mackie préside le jury.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil, il est comme tout le monde : il vote pour thebig et il pense que c'est un sujet dangereux pour l'ambiance des lieux...



On peut foutre le bronx alors?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Y zont rien compris la Souperstar ici c'est moi
> 
> Et heureusement que j'suis modeste en plus
> 
> Je reviens j'vais tremper mes chevilles dans de l'eau glacée



quel con tu viens de niquer mon seau de vodka. bon je le bois quand même


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Parti comme c'est, c'est pas prouvé d'avance.
> 
> 
> Et, préliminairement, rends aux mots des phrases précédentes les lettres qui leur appartiennent et qui ont été négligemment égarées. Tu peux gagner un 6-pack de valstar en litres. Mackie préside le jury.


   

 ayé ayé


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Attends, je cherche le bouton de ban définitif.



je suis pas contre un ban temporaire et gratuit


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Je viens de voir avec stupéfaction qu'un Suisse roulant dans la voiture de Big Jim a plus de points disco que ma majesté. Au delà de la faute de goût évidente (mais vu le ramassis d'atrophiés du bulbe qui trainent ici plus rien ne me choque) c'est un crime de lèse évident.
> 
> Voici donc mes conditions.
> 
> ...


n'oublie pas que je ne suis pas suisse mais tox


----------



## quetzalk (12 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas que je ne suis pas suisse mais tox



c'est pas exclusif : la Suisse n'est PAS QUE le pays du chocolat...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas exclusif : la Suisse n'est PAS QUE le pays du chocolat...



On ne le dira jamais assez : c'est aussi le pays des coucous !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On ne le dira jamais assez : c'est aussi le pays des coucous !



et des SAES en france mais finalement en suisse


----------



## Spyro (12 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On ne le dira jamais assez : c'est aussi le pays des coucous !


    

J'ai mal compris ?


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On ne le dira jamais assez : c'est aussi le pays des coucous !


  je suis doublement mort de rire à rebours (non ça ne fait pas mal merci) : j'avais lu couscous  du coup je riais sans comprendre alors que là... je peux rire en comprenant...



 "infirmiers !":rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (12 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Nouvelles mesures pour rassurer les patients en milieu hospitalier : le personnel médical doit s'administrer devant lui le même traitement pour lui prouver qu'il est sans danger



ça va pas non ? y a bien que les malades pour prendre des traitements !!!


----------



## quetzalk (12 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> je suis doublement mort de rire à rebours (non ça ne fait pas mal merci) : j'avais lu couscous  du coup je riais sans comprendre alors que là... je peux rire en comprenant...
> "infirmiers !":rateau:



Gââaardes ! Emparez-vous de cet homme !!!


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça va pas non ? y a bien que les malades pour prendre des traitements !!!


 Rappelle-moi les coordonnées de ton employeur que je l'avertisse de verser dorénavant ton traitement sur mon compte : je me sens pas bien.


----------



## quetzalk (12 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Rappelle-moi les coordonnées de ton employeur que je l'avertisse de verser dorénavant ton traitement sur mon compte : je me sens pas bien.



ben pas de problème c'est par là : http://www.ap-hp.fr/
(ne leur dites pas mon IP ils vont croire que je surfe au boulot)


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ben pas de problème c'est par là : http://www.ap-hp.fr/
> (ne leur dites pas mon IP ils vont croire que je surfe au boulot)


 Demander le service du professeur arrrrrrrghg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> arrrrrrrghg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...



C'est Belge comme nom ça, non ?


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est Belge comme nom ça, non ?


 non, britannique*



 *un peu comme les hirondelles quoi**



 **ceci est in indice


----------



## quetzalk (12 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Demander le service du professeur arrrrrrrghg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...



mais veux-tu te taire !!!? hein !!!?
bon allez, dis moi ton prix...


----------



## Spyro (12 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> un peu comme les hirondelles quoi


D'Afrique ou d'Europe ?


----------



## Nephou (12 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> D'Afrique ou d'Europe ?





			
				l'autre feignasse de distributeur à boules a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


 désolé


----------



## cl97 (12 Août 2004)

mac-aïoli a dit:
			
		

> Il manque plus qu'un petit sondage pour connaitre la vraie superstar de Macgé  (à quand les sondages payant  )
> Si pour vous la superstar est.... Taper 1...
> Bon OK, je sors



par SMS ! grande idée ! je note pour la prochaine versoin de MacG     
En plus pour l'animation, on a deux Benjamins. Le Loft à côté ca va être de la rigolade. Par contre, je sais pas qui va jouer le role de la grande blonde qui finit dans la piscine.  :hein: Si vous voulez vous inscrire...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2004)

cl97 a dit:
			
		

> (...) Par contre, je sais pas qui va jouer le role de la grande blonde qui finit dans la piscine.  :hein: Si vous voulez vous inscrire...



Non... rien.


----------



## quetzalk (12 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non... rien.



bon bouge pas webO, j'ai juste un coup de fil à passer à mes collègues d'outre-Léman, tu peux rester dans la salle d'attente, voui voui voilà, calmement, tout va bien se passer... si si les infirmiers sont là pour t'aider (à prendre le traitement)...


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2004)

Si je me rappelle bien, Doc se débrouille pas mal en blonde.


----------



## FANREM (12 Août 2004)

C'est la Mac Academy et j'etais pas au courant. J'aurais pas du partir en vacances

Qui est en page centrale de Macboy pour mériter autant d'honneur ?
Qui est passé au journal de PPDA ?
Qui est sur la couverture de Gala ?
Qui a son nom gravé sur le Hollywood Bd ?

 :love:    :love:


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Maître ??? vous lui expliquez ou je peux faire la démo ?



Allez-y, jeune nephou, moi je ne peux plus.... Dark en plus.... Un nioub, je veux bien, mais dark qui ignore le supplice de l'iPod, où`va t-on?



			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> je ne vois là que roulements de mécaniques, esquives helvètes où le neutrisme le dispute à la lacheté devant la moquerie (écrivez cette expression comme vous voulez...)



l'Amokerie?! 



Bon, le sinistre et macabre décompte continue....


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

je m'interroge toutefois. Commencer par écarter les Suisses (les éliminer je veux dire : point de place a un "C", même cédille) n'est peut-être pas une bonne idée pour faire pression. Visiblement énormément de membres se foutent des hélvètes comme d'une chaussette de Sylko. Bon, cap supérieur. Le hasard va cliquer et la foudre peut carboniser n'importe lequel d'entre vous.


Qui sera le prochain? Peut-être toi, Hypocrite lecteur. Membre des forums, débauché pauvre qui baise et mange le sein martyrisé d'une antique catin, volant au passage un plaisir clandestin que tu presses bien fort comme une vieille orange....


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> je m'interroge toutefois. Commencer par écarter les Suisses (les éliminer je veux dire : point de place a un "C", même cédille) n'est peut-être pas une bonne idée pour faire pression. Visiblement énormément de membres se foutent des hélvètes comme d'une chaussette de Sylko. Bon, cap supérieur. Le hasard va cliquer et la foudre peut carboniser n'importe lequel d'entre vous.
> 
> 
> Qui sera le prochain? Peut-être toi, Hypocrite lecteur. Membre des forums, débauché pauvre qui baise et mange le sein martyrisé d'une antique catin, volant au passage un plaisir clandestin que tu presses bien fort comme une vieille orange....



Check tes MP, je t'ai filé une liste de compilation des infamies dites sur le toubarvert, tu seras étonné des noms.


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

Merci, mon brave supermoquette, fidèle d'entre les fidèles !

Dites donc, je rêve ou iMax a disparu ? faites gaffe, si il lève la queue, courez tout de suite. Surtout quand il sort de son terrier. En général il est de mauvais poil, si je puis dire (l'animal ayant la pilosité de ces droles d'objets qui emmergent parfois des postérieurs de volatiles de basse cour).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Merci, mon brave supermoquette, fidèle d'entre les fidèles !



Primo, il faudrait que tu arrêtes d'aller faire tes courses chez Baudelaire. Secundo, on dit "fidèle entre les fidèles". Tertio, je t'ai déjà dit que tu es beau ?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Merci, mon brave supermoquette, fidèle d'entre les fidèles !



Nan mais j'te jure tous ces cons qui me déballent leurs secrets par MP. Y croient quoi? que je suis honnête?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Qui sera le prochain? Peut-être toi, Hypocrite lecteur. Membre des forums, débauché pauvre qui baise et mange le sein martyrisé d'une antique catin, volant au passage un plaisir clandestin que tu presses bien fort comme une vieille orange....



Par toutes les fleurs de mandragore, le mâle s'égare, les errements le font cliquer au hasard ! Malheureux posteur, prends garde à toi !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Secundo, on dit "fidèle entre les fidèles".



et voilà qu'il nous ressort cette vieille histoire du sandwich


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Primo, il faudrait que tu arrêtes d'aller faire tes courses chez Baudelaire.




je sais qu'en général tu débarques dans les 5 minutes 





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Secundo, on dit "fidèle entre les fidèles".




Je dis ce que je veux puisque je suis l'Amok !




			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tertio, je t'ai déjà dit que tu es beau ?



Des tas de fois, et tu m'as dit aussi que mon corps te faisait frissonner, que tu aimais que je te dise des choses tendres au réveil, et que tu adorais lorsque je cherchais mon iSight!


----------



## golf (12 Août 2004)

- Qu'est ce qui se passe ici ?!?
- Hi ! Ici, c'est l'AG de la secte des Nombrilistes Velus ​


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Des tas de fois, et tu m'as dit aussi que mon corps te faisait frissoner, que tu aimais que je te dise des choses tendres au réveil, et que tu adorais lorsque je cherchais mon iSight!



Qu'est-ce que vous voulez que je réponde à ça ?!
Tout est vrai.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que vous voulez que je réponde à ça ?!
> Tout est vrai.



Ah bon !? Tu as le poil qui se hérisse lorsque tu vois l'Amok !


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

Eh bien voilà.... Il parait que c'est normal, que ca nous arrive tous un jour, que cela n'a rien à voir avec l'excitation. Je croyais en être préservé : jusqu'à présent c'était même trop efficace : sur la plage, a la piscine, comme un glaive de damoclès qui vous force a penser à autre chose, a votre compte bancaire par exemple, pour pouvoir quitter les lieux sans que le loueur de windsurf ne crie "au voleur!"... Et Vlan ! D'un seul coup : la panne. J'ai les testiboules de macG qui ne fonctionnent plus....


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

Et pourtant le Doc il l'aime son Amok... la preuve en images


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien voilà.... Il parait que c'est normal, que ca nous arrive tous un jour, que cela n'a rien à voir avec l'excitation. Je croyais en être préservé : jusqu'à présent c'était même trop efficace : sur la plage, a la piscine, comme un glaive de damoclès qui vous force a penser à autre chose, a votre compte bancaire par exemple, pour pouvoir quitter les lieux sans que le loueur de windsurf ne crie "au voleur!"... Et Vlan ! D'un seul coup : la panne. J'ai les testiboules de macG qui ne fonctionnent plus....


t'en a mis du temps pour éditer tu pensais a quoi?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'en a mis du temps pour éditer tu pensais a quoi?



Sûrement pas à la même chose que toi Superflytox


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'en a mis du temps pour éditer tu pensais a quoi?



Bah rien, je me mettais dans la peau du personnage ! J'essayais d'imaginer la panne, ce moment terrible durant lequel`ce qui faisait ta fierté cinq minutes auparavant, paratonnerre magnifique sur lequel finissent tous les coups de foudre n'est plus qu'un affreux cylindre à l'oeil unique torve, inutile et souple, victime de l'apesanteur... Une chose informe et ridicule, dont la tête s'échoue lamentablement sur les coussins avec un air boudeur, le nez enfoui entre deux bouées qui ne peuvent même plus la maintenir à flots...


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)




----------



## Spyro (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> victime de l'apesanteur


Ah c'est pour ça qu'on appelle ça l'orbite ? :hein:
Ou alors tu voulais dire "la pesanteur" ?


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est pour ça qu'on appelle ça l'orbite ? :hein:
> Ou alors tu voulais dire "la pesanteur" ?



Tu as parfaitement raison, mais hélas moins de 1000 posts au compteur. Donc, banni pour avoir ôsé faire le malin.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est pour ça qu'on appelle ça l'orbite ? :hein:
> Ou alors tu voulais dire "la pesanteur" ?



Amok? un client


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Putain tu l'as eu ou cette photo ou je sors de mon bain?


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

Une histoire d'Isight sûrement


----------



## Spyro (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu as parfaitement raison, mais hélas moins de 1000 posts au compteur. Donc, banni pour avoir ôsé faire le malin.


 Eh, quand même 3 ans d'acienneté !!
_non ça va pas marcher ça_
   Euh
_bon allez tant pis_
   Pas taper Maîîîîîîîîîîîître


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh, quand même 3 ans d'acienneté !!
> _non ça va pas marcher ça_
> Euh
> _bon allez tant pis_
> Pas taper Maîîîîîîîîîîîître



Ce n'est pas maître mais Sa Majesté Pupuce, le bien aimé !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Eh, quand même 3 ans d'acienneté !!
> _non ça va pas marcher ça_
> Euh
> _bon allez tant pis_
> Pas taper Maîîîîîîîîîîîître



Mon dieu cette accens, il doit être belge!


----------



## Bilbo (12 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pas taper Maîîîîîîîîîîîître


Foie jaune. :rateau:

À+


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu cette accens, il doit être belge!




J'avais cru plutôt déceler une touche de Jacquouille la fripouille, le clavier en moins parce qu'il ne faut pas accâbler son prochain de la sorte


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas maître mais Sa Majesté Pupuce, le bien aimé !



Oui, enfin... Pupuce, c'est pas tout l'monde non plus ! Il faut avoir cherché une iSight ensemble avant d'en arriver là.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Foie jaune. :rateau:
> 
> À+



non bilbo, c'est pas moi qui ai foutu la merde dans ton forum c'est modern__thing


----------



## macinside (12 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non bilbo, c'est pas moi qui ai foutu la merde dans ton forum c'est modern__thing



pourquoi ta peur ?


----------



## Bilbo (12 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, enfin... Pupuce, c'est pas tout l'monde non plus ! Il faut avoir cherché une iSight ensemble avant d'en arriver là.


C'est tout ?  Quelle déception ! :rose:



À+


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non bilbo, c'est pas moi qui ai foutu la merde dans ton forum c'est modern__thing


Moi?  j'oserais pas, même pas vrai! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ta peur ?


ben mackie il est pas admin, mais putain ce qu'il a plus de pouvoir que toi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout ?  Quelle déception ! :rose:



Et il n'est pas inutile d'avoir lu la page précédente non plus...


----------



## macinside (12 Août 2004)

je peu te bannir aussi


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, enfin... Pupuce, c'est pas tout l'monde non plus ! Il faut avoir cherché une iSight ensemble avant d'en arriver là.



Si tu le dis


----------



## Bilbo (12 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non bilbo, c'est pas moi qui ai foutu la merde dans ton forum c'est modern__thing


Elle est passée par chez moi et j'ai loupé ça ?  C'est les vacances, je ne suis pas assez vigilant. C'est où ? 

À+


----------



## Spyro (12 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas maître mais Sa Majesté Pupuce, le bien aimé !


Décidément je ne fais que gaffer :rateau:


----------



## spyan (12 Août 2004)

Il paraitrait que iPapy prépare une nouvelle iSight???     :rateau: 

Foie Vert !! :love:


----------



## Bilbo (12 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Moi?  j'oserais pas, même pas vrai! :love:


Ah, j'ai eu peur. 

À+


----------



## mac-aïoli (12 Août 2004)

Toujours pas de sondage pour mettre tout le monde d'accord


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Août 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ah, j'ai eu peur.
> 
> À+


 Narf!© :love:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Elle est passée par chez moi et j'ai loupé ça ?  C'est les vacances, je ne suis pas assez vigilant. C'est où ?
> 
> À+


La recherche bon dieu, la recherche, ah là là ces nioub'


----------



## quetzalk (12 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> l'Amokerie?!  ....



oh ben nan, j'orais pas ausé...      :affraid:  :sick:


----------



## Bilbo (12 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> La recherche bon dieu, la recherche, ah là là ces nioub'


Il me plaît bien ce krys du 44. C'est un nioub qui ne maîtrise pas encore les smileys, mais qui a su en trois messages à quoi s'en tenir avec les moustachus aux lunettes de soleil. Sa Majesté Ultralissime Amok (les majuscules y sont  ), pensera certainement à épargner cette graine de disciple efficace.

À+


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2004)

Pour moi la star du forum c'est la démago !!!!


----------



## Foguenne (12 Août 2004)

Je crois que je viens de voir le visage d'une des stars du forum, j'attend juste une confirmation...


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2004)

tention toi...


----------



## Amok (12 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Putain tu l'as eu ou cette photo ou je sors de mon bain?



Mon dieu! lorsque tu sors de ton bain tu as la tête de ma panne!


----------



## Anonyme. (13 Août 2004)

la star ? C'est nous


----------



## Luc G (13 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je viens de voir le visage d'une des stars du forum, j'attend juste une confirmation...


 En gros, tu cherches une baffe


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> En gros, tu cherches une baffe



Non, je suis juste quelqu'un de très/trop curieux.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous constatons avec tristesse que vous avez pris nos propos à la légère...
> 
> Donc. Amstramgramn pique et pique et collégram.... le décompte affreux est engagé. Dites au revoir a vos amis hélvètes....


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Nous constatons avec tristesse que vous avez pris nos propos à la légère...
> Donc. Amstramgramn pique et pique et collégram.... le décompte affreux est engagé. Dites au revoir a vos amis hélvètes....


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Putain tu l'as eu ou cette photo ou je sors de mon bain?


  Tu devais penser a faire un tour chez le dentiste


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Pour info, ça signifie quoi le "S.P." avant "Doc, Bengilli" ?


----------



## Foguenne (13 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, ça signifie quoi le "S.P." avant "Doc, Bengilli" ?



Saint Paul.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Saint Paul.



Tu me rassures : j'avais parié sur "Suppositoire pour :"


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Août 2004)

Moi j'aurais dit "SOUS PRODUIT"


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurais dit "SOUS PRODUIT"



Tu as pourtant bien vu qu'il ne s'agissait pas de toi !


----------



## FANREM (13 Août 2004)

Serial Punisher


----------



## WebOliver (13 Août 2004)

Swiss Punition...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Serial Punisher



Ça m'étonnerait... bengilli, je ne dis pas, mais moi... Je ne suis pas en mesure de punir qui que ce soit, moi (et crois bien que ça me va très bien comme ça : pas de pouvoir, pas d'abus de pouvoir).


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, ça signifie quoi le "S.P." avant "Doc, Bengilli" ?



Souverains posteurs   Le légat Doc et Sa Sainteté rougeoyante Bengilli sont tous les deux originaires de Valladolid


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Allez-y, jeune nephou, moi je ne peux plus.... Dark en plus.... Un nioub, je veux bien, mais dark qui ignore le supplice de l'iPod, où`va t-on?


J'attends :mouais:



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et voilà qu'il nous ressort cette vieille histoire du sandwich


PTDR


----------



## Nephou (13 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'attends :mouais:


  le supplice consiste à opérer une _hotsync_ à vif entre un iPod et la personne suppliciée. La douleur dépend de la virginité et de l'élasticité de son "dock" naturel (aussi appelé dock de purge).

  Il y a plusieurs degrés de supplices.

  iPod 2G 20 Go
  iPod 1G 5Go
  Ipod 3G 40 Go
  Ipod 3G 15 Go
  Ipod 4G 20 Go
  Ipod mini

  Tu mérites (mais je laisserai Sa Seigneurie valider) au moins un 1G 

  J'arrive !


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Août 2004)

Euh, si je comprends bien, peut-être que je vais me satisfaire des écouteurs (sans le fil) pour un début


----------



## quetzalk (13 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Euh, si je comprends bien, peut-être que je vais me satisfaire des écouteurs (sans le fil) pour un début



le supplice sans fil (je suis pas sûr de l'orthographe   ) c'est quand même pas pareil...


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Août 2004)

Merci à tibo et blibo qui m'ont expliqué ce qu'est le supplice de l'iPod.
Finalement je vais peut-être le reporter à une autre fois


----------



## supermoquette (13 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tibo et blibo qui m'ont expliqué ce qu'est le supplice de l'iPod.
> Finalement je vais peut-être le reporter à une autre fois


t'attend l'iPod bluetooth?


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> t'attend l'iPod bluetooth?


 J'attends l'iPod bluetooth vidéo g5 rétroprojecteur console portable borne wifi 802.16a.
Avant ça je refuse d'être supplicié


----------



## Spyro (13 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> J'attends l'iPod bluetooth vidéo g5 rétroprojecteur console portable borne wifi 802.16a.
> Avant ça je refuse d'être supplicié


Non ce sera g10 au moins ça, pas g5 
Remarque t'es raisonnable: t'as pas demandé qu'il fasse PDA.


----------



## Bilbo (13 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tibo et blibo


Que tu te foutes de ma poire par MPs et coups de boules interposés, passe encore. Mais qu'en plus tu massacres mon nom ! 

  

À+


----------



## Anonyme. (14 Août 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Décidément je ne fais que gaffer :rateau:



n'oublie pas le cirage


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Août 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Que tu te foutes de ma poire par MPs et coups de boules interposés, passe encore. Mais qu'en plus tu massacres mon nom !
> 
> 
> 
> À+


 Désolé, j'avions pas vu :rose:


----------



## Amok (14 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> le supplice consiste à opérer une _hotsync_ à vif entre un iPod et la personne suppliciée. La douleur dépend de la virginité et de l'élasticité de son "dock" naturel (aussi appelé dock de purge).
> 
> Il y a plusieurs degrés de supplices.
> 
> ...



Ton explication est à la limite de l'incompréhension. 

Plus simplement, la punition est expliquée ici.

Il y a des variantes, mais la base reste la même, surtout pour les accessoires.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Plus simplement, la punition est expliquée ici.



Je ne m'en lasse pas et j'imagine parfaitement la scène.


----------



## Amok (14 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne m'en lasse pas et j'imagine parfaitement la scène.



Surtout que visuellement ca peut etre top ! Autant certains peuvent passer à l'aise (quasi invisible, sauf pour la chanson), autant d'autres peuvent apporter une petite touche supplémentaire non négligeable. Par exemple le casque ipod style "oursin", pratique : "anti froid" avec une fourrure naturelle du plus bel effet, le casque iPod "faux blond" etc...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Août 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que visuellement ca peut etre top ! Autant certains peuvent passer à l'aise (quasi invisible, sauf pour la chanson), autant d'autres peuvent apporter une petite touche supplémentaire non négligeable. Par exemple le casque ipod style "oursin", pratique : "anti froid" avec une fourrure naturelle du plus bel effet, le casque iPod "faux blond" etc...



Quelle fourrure naturelle envisages-tu ?  Marmotte ? Taupe naine ? Mèche de cheveux de suisse fraîchement repenti ?


----------

